# Breeder Info?



## mary2e (Jan 29, 2018)

I found a breeder in NJ who has some beautiful toys. His name is Jed Oldenburg. I got his name from the local poodle club. 

I went to his home and spent a few hours with his puppies. They are all accustomed to being in a home, house broken, and are able to climb stairs and jump on the sofa. He does all the health testing. 

Anyone have an opinion? I'm speaking with a few other breeders but this one has a gorgeous little boy who is very friendly and loving. The only downside is the price... he is about $500-$1k more than any other breeder I've spoken with.

Thanks for anything you can offer!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

If this breeder checks all your boxes (especially on health screenings and temperament) then I wouldn't let price be a deal breaker if you can swing it. A bargain up front can have hidden costs later on in things such as bad knees for tpoos or bad hips for spoos and the like.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

lily cd re said:


> If this breeder checks all your boxes (especially on health screenings and temperament) then I wouldn't let price be a deal breaker if you can swing it. A bargain up front can have hidden costs later on in things such as bad knees for tpoos or bad hips for spoos and the like.


Totally agree with Catherine on that.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

It’s worth the extra money to me to know my breeder has a great reputation in the poodle community and lovingly raised puppies. I would expect titles on the parents too.


----------



## mary2e (Jan 29, 2018)

I'm not trying to cut corners nor be cheap about it. The puppy I'm looking at is $3500, which is about $1k more than most reputable breeders are charging.

I'm doing my homework, but it seems no one has any information or even an opinion of the breeder.

I anticipated paying a good deal for a good puppy, but not nearly that much.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

That seems high. Is he a show prospect?


----------



## mary2e (Jan 29, 2018)

High is an understatement. No, he's not a show prospect. I'm just getting him for a pet with no intentions to show. Nor does the breeder want to show, or he wouldn't be selling him.

That's why I came here to ask if anyone had experience with the breeder.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I googled the breeder and the only info I found was from his local club and some toys he had for sale. Some breeders identify a “show prospect puppy”, one that could have a career on the show circuit and may charge more for them. I thought you could get a Tpoo for between $1800-2,000, from an elite breeder.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

It's a little higher here on the east coast for a well bred toy, I paid $2500 for Leonard


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

In toys it is often more difficult to find a pup for sale from show lines because the majority of show breeders keep 1-2 pups to carry on with, and a lot of times that ends up being the entire litter. Because the litters are so small there are not as many pups available from reputable show breeders. That probably has something to do with the high price. I would perhaps shop around a bit, but I would not lower the standard of what you are looking for in a breeder. Toys have a lot of health problems so really look for someone who is aware of and working to prevent them, by health testing every dog in their lines. And even if you are not looking to show, if you are trying to find a dog who closely follows the breed standard you will probably find that if you go wth a show breeder rather than someone who does not show.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

$3,500 does seem very high. i'd expect to pay a lot less. Hard to imagine that there aren't other good toy breeders near NJ. But I am more familiar with breeders of standards, and not sure about who to recommend for a toy.

You might want to send a PM to Verve. She seems to be well-connected, and I bet she'd have a recommendation for you. She's in DC, so not too far.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh I wasn't trying to suggest that you were looking to cut corners, sorry if you felt my comment that way. That said, yes 3500 sounds very high. I would expect an East Coast pup to go somewhere up to 2500. I think the suggestion to reach out to Verve is a good idea.


----------



## mary2e (Jan 29, 2018)

Thanks for all the advice. So my gut was correct - it is too high.

I have an appointment to see another dog from a highly regarded breeder who shows, and he charges $2500, which seems to be the going rate on the East Coast.

I will also try reaching out to Verve.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Good Luck


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I would also get in touch with Rodell. twyla's little one, Leonard is a Rodell boy. Rod's dogs are wonderful!


----------



## mary2e (Jan 29, 2018)

I'm going to see Rodell this weekend! 

I just notified the other breeder that while we would take the puppy, we could not afford to spend that much along with all the rest of the $$$ we need to in order to make sure we have a happy, healthy, and comfortable home for the new pup. We have nothing at all right now.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I hope something works out this week for you! I suspect you will be very impressed by Rod's dogs. I don't know him personally but have seen him at Quinnipiac Poodle Club and a few other shows.  He always is showing somebody really special.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I have a crush on Twyla’s boy, Mr. Leonard Pink. Hope his breeder has a puppy for you.


----------



## mary2e (Jan 29, 2018)

I'm so disappointed. Apparently we had a miscommunication. There was a slight possibility we would not be able to make it today, as Rodell had carved out a few hours out of their schedule so we could meet the puppy, and I may have needed to stay at my inlaws overnight. I told them, and they asked I confirm late on Saturday. 

When I did, it appears no one told me to be prepared with cash or bankers check. Apparently they weren't 100% certain I was coming, or at least that is what was communicated between themselves, and no one told me that. Being new to this, I had no clue this was something all breeders do. I thought a personal check would be fine.

I offered to go up anyway, and if we wanted him, we would go back next weekend to complete the purchase, and I was told to just come next week. My concern is he'll be snapped up mid-week, as someone else is going to look at him this week. We simply can't get up there during the week on short notice.

I completely understand... Westminster is this week and I'm sure things are a bit hectic for them. 

Oh well. I may have to wait for another litter.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Here they are 1800 to 3500. I got my Sage from Jupitor and the place was beautiful, clean all dogs were clean. She had 10 adults at the time she had 6 babies 2 form 3 dogs. I would go back to her. Sage was a retired bitch, she brought all the dogs out for me to see. When I was there last year I think she said 1800 it in in Berkeley Springs W VA. She has a website and on facebook. She used to show and had some champions, the grandfather to Sage.


----------



## mary2e (Jan 29, 2018)

Who is this breeder? I looked through the thread and didn't see you mention anyone.... or, I'm slow on the uptake today


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Glorybee didn't mention. I think Jaipur 


I do not know if you are interested in an older toy poodle but Poodle Rescue Connecticut, Inc. they are on facebook have a few toy females ranging from 4-5 years old and 5 to 6 pounds, they even have a Standard pup he broke his leg and a toy female 8 months old also has a broken leg.


----------



## mary2e (Jan 29, 2018)

Thanks much! If you can believe it, I just sent Jaipur an email 

I'll also look at CT Rescue.

I can't believe how hard it is to get people to get back to you. I guess they only do so when they have puppies available.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Some of the old school breeders do like a phone call


----------



## bookkeeperjudy (Mar 24, 2017)

*Toy Poodle Bleeder*

Hi, I too am from New Jersey but traveled to Maryland for a bleeder by the name of Paul Redding. I bought my little Black Toy Gracie and I can't say enough good about her or him. Her health is suburb, well adjusted, all health boxes checked and I too, paid a premium price but truly worth it. She had a long verifiable lineage , her mom was featured on Poodle Esquire 2 years ago 
But that was not the important part, she is a excellent pup in every sense of the word and I would highly recommend him.


----------



## WKYRIDER (Mar 11, 2017)

bookkeeperjudy said:


> Hi, I too am from New Jersey but traveled to Maryland for a bleeder by the name of Paul Redding. I bought my little Black Toy Gracie and I can't say enough good about her or him. Her health is suburb, well adjusted, all health boxes checked and I too, paid a premium price but truly worth it. She had a long verifiable lineage , her mom was featured on Poodle Esquire 2 years ago
> But that was not the important part, she is a excellent pup in every sense of the word and I would highly recommend him.


How much does Paul charge?


----------



## WKYRIDER (Mar 11, 2017)

twyla said:


> Glorybee didn't mention. I think Jaipur
> 
> 
> I do not know if you are interested in an older toy poodle but Poodle Rescue Connecticut, Inc. they are on facebook have a few toy females ranging from 4-5 years old and 5 to 6 pounds, they even have a Standard pup he broke his leg and a toy female 8 months old also has a broken leg.


We also have a male from Jaipur. Can't say enough good things about him and dealing with Jaipur as well.


----------



## bookkeeperjudy (Mar 24, 2017)

You would have to discuss that with Paul.

You get what you pay for.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

WKYRIDER said:


> We also have a male from Jaipur. Can't say enough good things about him and dealing with Jaipur as well.


I was really impressed with the conditions the dogs are raised in and beautiful structure on her dogs. I will get my next one from her. My sage is healthy as a horse, loving and smart


----------

